# Khemos Summer Surprise - Liver Chestnut Sabino Mare



## WSArabians




----------



## WSArabians

Her cool belly spot and roan leg:


----------



## FGRanch

She is very nice mare! I can't believe how solid she is. Her roan leg is pretty cool!


----------



## WSArabians

She is built like a tank! On the front that roaning actually goes all the way up to her chest. Pretty cool! 
I LOVE how she has that "Phara" colouring - the almost burgundy colour with the redder mane. 
Actually, I just love everything about her. LOL


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Congratulations. What a pretty girl. What is her pedigree? She sure has a lot of sabino going on there.

Lizzie


----------



## WSArabians

FeatheredFeet said:


> Congratulations. What a pretty girl. What is her pedigree? She sure has a lot of sabino going on there.
> 
> Lizzie


Thanks Lizzie! 
I'm definitely happy with her!

Khemos Summer Surprise Arabian


----------



## Cacowgirl

Nice mare! Is the foal a colt or filly? Does it go back after weaning or was it a package deal? Congratulations on your new horse!


----------



## WSArabians

Cacowgirl said:


> Nice mare! Is the foal a colt or filly? Does it go back after weaning or was it a package deal? Congratulations on your new horse!


Thank you!
That is Khaptain Jack - he was part of the deal but he is for sale, cute as he is!


----------



## Druydess

She is just lovely WSA!! Congrats! We sure do have similar tastes in horses and bloodlines..:wink:
Phara coloring is always a nice bit of icing on the proverbial cake.

Look forward to see what she produces for you!


----------



## dbarabians

Wsarabians,you , myself, and Druydess seem to have the same taste in arabians.
I really like that mare she is very well built and has plenty of substance.
Those winters you have there at the North Pole are not good for such desert bred horses i have heard.
You better send her south to Texas or Florida { I aint greedy} for her safety. I ams certain Druydess will let you come visit. I know I will. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I wish someone would pirate one of those pics and save it in their album on HF so I can actually see this pretty mare.... *sigh*


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> Wsarabians,you , myself, and Druydess seem to have the same taste in arabians.
> I really like that mare she is very well built and has plenty of substance.
> Those winters you have there at the North Pole are not good for such desert bred horses i have heard.
> You better send her south to Texas or Florida { I aint greedy} for her safety. I ams certain Druydess will let you come visit. I know I will. Shalom


HAHAHAHA!!
Ah, Donald.... Not a chance. BUT - I will probably sell her 2014 foal. ;-) LOL


----------



## WSArabians

texasgal said:


> I wish someone would pirate one of those pics and save it in their album on HF so I can actually see this pretty mare.... *sigh*


Not working?

Try maybe a social media search?

http://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/ws.ar...101751125&ref=bookmark&__user=100005101751125


----------



## texasgal

I can't get there from my work computer.. social media blocked.. (HF somehow allowed..hehe)


----------



## WSArabians

texasgal said:


> I can't get there from my work computer.. social media blocked.. (HF somehow allowed..hehe)


Those evil, evil employers...


----------



## texasgal

THAT's what I'm sayin' ... WS... hehe


----------



## WSArabians

And a few more of my lovely gal


----------



## dbarabians

I stand by my claim that such a nice mare will enjoy a texas winter, or what we call winter anyway, better than one way up in the artic circle. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

****
I bet she would agree with you, DB! But I plan on making her suffer. LOL


----------



## Dustbunny

Sooooooooo Pretty!


----------



## texasgal

On my tablet and can finally see the pics... she is lovely!


----------



## QOS

she is lovely - stocky little chick too!!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Nice to see more pics of this lovely mare. When will she be bred again?


----------



## WSArabians

Cacowgirl said:


> Nice to see more pics of this lovely mare. When will she be bred again?


Thanks!
Just waiting on a heat cycle so hopefully in another week or two!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good luck with that! Are you going to geld the colt before selling him? Or is that up to the next owner?


----------



## WSArabians

Cacowgirl said:


> Good luck with that! Are you going to geld the colt before selling him? Or is that up to the next owner?


If he isn't purchased by three months, he'll be gelded. He's handsome, but I don't see the point in anything that's a cross keeping nuts. LOL


----------



## NorthernMama

Lovely, just lovely!


----------



## WSArabians

Thank you Northern!

Here's a few more of her.  

Summer:


----------



## MsBHavin

Beautiful girl!


----------



## bluesurfsun

Beautiful mare.


----------

